# New Member Here



## Triumph (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello,

I have been stalking this forum for a while now. Found my way here from Married Man Sex Life. Thought it was about time to join up as I have many questions and would love to give some input on all the great conversations that are going on.

A little background on me:

I was homeschooled up until grade 10. Before then the only real time I spent with kids my own age were my brothers, three core friends and soccer. I was a terrible soccer player. Razzed something fierce. Naturally I was a little shy, and entering high school for the first time, being around girls for the first time, with a reputation as being a complete loser (because I sucked at soccer) I had a tough time in high school.

I put girls on pedastels from the first day of High School. Some ten years later and Im still trying to break that script. Slowly its working. 

Started dating at Age 21. She was a heavier girl, very very mean and rude. It obviously didnt work out well. But she went down on me, and unfortunately in my youth that was enough to spell LOVE for me. She constantly cheated on me, after we moved in together she started with financial infedelity. After we broke up she got just about everything. Everything except for her debt of $5,000.

What can I say, I was a nice guy. 

My second girlfriend is now my wife. Things are good. I see how my damaged childhood and relationship with people in general, and women in general are negatively affecting my happiness and marriage and thats what Im hoping to resolve with time.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

By virtue of your awareness and willingness to learn and ask questions, I suspect you will do just fine.


----------



## Triumph (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks for the welcome.



Deejo said:


> By virtue of your awareness and willingness to learn and ask questions, I suspect you will do just fine.


Im not sure if its sentence structure, or the specific words you used, or something else to do with Engrish...

But that sentece along with your Avatar are F***ING HILARIOUS!:rofl:


----------

